
Programming Language Reminiscence: R-Technology - sctb
http://okmij.org/ftp/Babel/index.html#RTRAN
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Why reminisce when

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAKON](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAKON)

available as either

[http://drakon-editor.sourceforge.net](http://drakon-editor.sourceforge.net)

or

[https://drakonhub.com](https://drakonhub.com)

is essentially the same with the added benefit of contemporary language
backends?

[https://www.youtube.com/user/DRAKONlanguage](https://www.youtube.com/user/DRAKONlanguage)

bzzz, bzzz, bzzz...

